# live steam R/C? HELP!



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

in the (hopefully near) future, i am going to put R/C in my ruby. i know where i can get the kit with the servos and mounting thingamabobber, but i have no idea about a receiver, transmiiter, and battery. it needs to be able to independently contol 3 servos (i am going to add an extra for a whistle) and cost me around or under 50 bucks thanks, Nate H.​


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Nate, if you find nothing here, go check out some of the online RC car forums. You need a 3 or 4 channel 2.4ghz radio and reciever. They run around 60-80 bucks new for some of the entry level stuff they have at the local Hobbytown hobby shop. So a good used set up should be in your price range. My one spare radio I have earmarked for my upcoming Frank S steamer. You do not want an older FM or AM radio and reciever, to glitch prone and not a good idea for Ruby. Mike


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

will this work?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/191545398646


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

how about this one? will it most likely work?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/301584112821


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

*r/c*



Tomahawk & Western RR said:


> how about this one? will it most likely work?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/301584112821


 Not much risk as far as price is concerned. Might be okay. Has transmitter and receiver. You might want to start with just the throttle to really see if it works for you.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks art. it will be a while until i will try adding a whistle servo, but the ruby rc kit will come with both a servo for the throttle and reverser(johnson bar) i mowed a few yards and did some work(and raided my change pile) so i have enough for R/C (made 140 since i bought ruby due to unexpected events such as neighbors back going out,doing weeding and mulching for him, someone no longer feeling safe washing windows,so i did them, i had to trim bushes, ETC, so i think i will purchase that rc system. 


P.S. today i cleaned ruby REALLY well, only for her to get dirty again right away. oh well.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Nate,
There are plenty of 2.4Ghz systems (TX + RX) in the up-to-$50 range. Check out the r/c hobby shops. Tony Walsham at RCS in Australia has lots of experience with them, and now sells his own inexpensive TX with knobs instead of sticks.
http://www.rcs-rc.com/pages/radios


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

hmm... they are 100 bucks for the cheapest one( i really like the round control knobs).but i think i will order the rc system for $36


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

While I am not an expert, make sure the transmitter and whatever receivers you get are both to the same standard, such as DSMX or DSM2, others may chime in here

Jerry


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.hobbyking.com/hobbyking/store/__9041__Hobby_King_2_4Ghz_6Ch_Tx_Rx_V2_Mode_1_.html

Pretty good and reliable!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

RC system should be here by the 30th (most likely sooner)


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

By all means economise on the R/C. Most of the low costs brands work just fine for what you want to do.
However, do not economise on the servos. They vary enormously. Stick to well know brands such as Futaba, JR & Hi-Tec. Use models with metal gears and BB shafts. They are more robust and will last longer.
Make sure all the moving parts driven by servos are free sliding, especially the valve gear. Loading servos too much will kill them as quick as anything.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i ordered an r/c system for the ruby with hardware,mounting bracket, and servos.


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

tony, maybe at some point in time i
will purchase one of your rc systems for ruby, as i like the alot, but for now they are out of my price range


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i found out that the servos are hitec HS-81 servos


----------

